# 6weeks pregnant, bleeding but closed cervix??



## bubble27

Hi Guys, I am nearly 6weeks pregnant well 5weeks and 5days to be precise,
but when i woke up this morning i had brown discharge but only when i wiped?
An hour os so later i went to the toilet again but this time there was a bit of blood on the toilet and on the tissue this time is was more like a rusty colour. 
so i panicked and took myself off up the the hospital.

After spening 4 hours there they did a blood test, urine test and also did an internal which was similar to a smear test and the doctor did say my cervix is closed?
But they didnt really explain what it was except they dont think i have mis carried but they can't be sure so they have booked me in for a scan in 2 days?
Since coming home the bleeding seems to have stopped but i dread going to the toilet as it only happaens when i use the loo?
Anyone else experianced something similar, and what was the outcome?

Thanks in advance
xxx


----------



## Melly

i had the same, mine started as brown discharge when i wiped, then became pink, then turned to blood, but was bleeding quite slowly. i called the doctors who said as long as it didnt get as heavy as a period then everything should be ok, but if it carried on for a few days to contact the early pregnancy unit at the hospital.

well, it did get heavier, so i went to the EPU, who also did an internal like you have described, and the doctor said my cervix was also closed. they did a blood test to get the bhCG level, which turned out to be alot lower than it should have been. i went back the next day for an internal scan, which showed i had miscarried, which tbh i didnt understand as they had said my cervix was closed.

i hope you have more positive news and your scan goes ok.


----------

